# Possible RAM issuies



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I recently added two more sticks of 256mb RAM to my computer, in addition to the two 256mb sticks already there. The first time I started it back up it beeped twice, told me there was a memory error and asked if I wanted to continue. I did, it froze, I restarted and it went fine after, didn't even beep twice.

Just to make sure though, I ran PC-Doctor for windows, on the memory it passed every test BUT when I tried the system test I got blue screen errored, something thats never happened before on this computer (I have had a problem with the disk drive though, and thats the portion of the test it blue screens on). Any clue on what I can do?


I dont remember how to post the info on the blue screen errors, if someone wants to remind me Ill do so....


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Its quite usual to have to bump the ddr ref voltage up a bit when running 4 X 256 or 512 modules of memory....for DDR try bumping it up to 2.7 or 2.75 for DDR2 try 1.8 or 2.0. Also be aware that you kust can't add more memory to what you already have, since most mobo's today support dual channel memory, they typically come in matched sets....to add additional memory modules to your original memory, they should be of the same make and size and timings....and preferably the same batch for best compatability. Post a list of the rest of your system if you need additional help and post back your results


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Whats the quickest way to get a list of system specs to post for you?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Use Everest from my sig. To be simple, just do a report.

Have you run Memtest on each of the sticks? Try it on each of the new ones individually without any other sticks in.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I ran PC-Doctor for windows, on the memory it passed every test


--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer WS2
Generator  RPRO2
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-12-08
Time 18:34


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name WS2
User Name RPRO2

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name IBM 84339BU
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale-G i865G
System Memory 1280 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (03/12/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP
Monitor Gateway EV910C [19" CRT] (1141104814)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 (37 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S (48x CD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 35801 MB (21919 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Network Adapter Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem (24.31.210.132)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
USB Device IBM USB Optical Wheel Mouse (HID)
USB Device Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem
USB Device USB IMAGING DEVICE


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor  IBM
Version 2AKT37AUS
Release Date 03/12/2004
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, EDD, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer IBM
Product 84339BU
Serial Number KCBZ4L3
Universal Unique ID 58F61B21-9B333357-BE7D15C9-5C07C15C
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer IBM
Product IBM

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer IBM
Chassis Type Mini Tower
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer GenuineIntel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
External Clock 100 MHz
Maximum Clock 3200 MHz
Current Clock 2800 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 1.8 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation WMT478/NWD

[ Caches / L1 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 256 KB
Installed Size 0 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Socket Designation L1 Cache

[ Caches / L2 Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 512 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous, Burst, Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Burst
Socket Designation L2 Cache

[ Memory Devices / J4 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size  256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J4
Bank Locator CH_A_DIMM0

[ Memory Devices / J5 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J5
Bank Locator CH_A_DIMM1

[ Memory Devices / J15 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J15
Bank Locator CH_B_DIMM0

[ Memory Devices / J16 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J16
Bank Locator CH_B_DIMM1

[ System Slots / AGP ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation AGP
Type AGP
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #1 - J1001I ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Slot #1 - J1001I
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #2 - J901I ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Slot #2 - J901I
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI Slot #3 - J901I ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI Slot #3 - J901I
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / COM 1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16550A Compatible
Internal Reference Designator J6
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
External Reference Designator COM 1
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / Parallel ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
Internal Reference Designator J20
Internal Connector Type 25 Pin Dual Inline (pin 26 cut)
External Reference Designator Parallel
External Connector Type DB-25 pin female

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Reference Designator J1M1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Keyboard
External Connector Type Circular DIN-8 male

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Reference Designator J1M1
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
External Connector Type Circular DIN-8 male

[ Port Connectors / USB 1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator 4REARUSB/BOT
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 1
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator 4REARUSB/MIDL
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 2
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 3 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator 4REARUSB/MIDH
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 3
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 4 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator 4REARUSB/TOP
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 4
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 5 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator 2REARUSB/BOT
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 5
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 6 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator 2REARUSB/TOP
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 6
External Connector Type  USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 7 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator FRONTUSB/BOT
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 7
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB 8 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Reference Designator FRONTUSB/TOP
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB 8
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / Audio Line In ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Line In
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Audio Line Out ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Audio Line Out
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Microphone ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Microphone
External Connector Type Mini-jack (headphones)

[ Port Connectors / Network ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Network Port
Internal Reference Designator J12
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Network
External Connector Type RJ-45

[ On-Board Devices / AD1981 ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description AD1981


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping C0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F33h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2791.37 MHz (original: 2800 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 14.0x
CPU FSB 199.38 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 159.51 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name IBM 84339BU

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale-G i865G
Memory Timings 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
PAT Disabled

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Micron Tech. 8VDDT3264AG-335CA 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Hyundai HYMD232 646B8J-J 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM3: GeIL CL25-4-4DDR 400 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.5-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.0-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)
DIMM4 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.5-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 03/12/04
Video BIOS Date 10/27/05
DMI BIOS Version 2AKT37AUS

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP
GPU Code Name NV43GTAGP (AGP 8x 10DE / 00F1, Rev A2)
GPU Clock 501 MHz
Memory Clock 450 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures:
CPU 67 °C (153 °F)
GPU 46 °C (115 °F)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping C0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 2800 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 14x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, 2793 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, 2793 MHz

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 478 Pin uPGA
Package Size 3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
Transistors 125 million
Process Technology 7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
Die Size 112 mm2
Core Voltage 1.4 V
I/O Voltage 1.4 V
Typical Power 89 - 103 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 109 - 127 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2 100 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F33h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision B
HTT / CMP Units 2 / 1

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000003-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F33-00020800-0000041D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04008040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002028-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
CPUID 00000000 00000003-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
 CPUID 00000001 00000F33-01020800-0000041D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30382E32-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04008040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002028-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 000A-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0080
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-0E12-000E
MSR 0000008B 0000-000B-0000-0000
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-0004-00C9


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name IBM 84339BU

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 160 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 320 MHz
Bandwidth 2560 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Hub Interface
Bus Width 8-bit
Real Clock 67 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 267 MHz
Bandwidth 267 MB/s


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 1278 MB
Used 696 MB
Free 582 MB
Utilization 54 %

Swap Space:
Total 2413 MB
Used 451 MB
Free 1961 MB
 Utilization 19 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3692 MB
Used 1147 MB
Free 2544 MB
Utilization 31 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Micron Tech. 8VDDT3264AG-335CA ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Micron Tech. 8VDDT3264AG-335CA
Serial Number 760BC7DCh 
Manufacture Date Week 11 / 2004
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2700 (166 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Micron Technology, Inc.
Product Information http://www.micron.com/products/category.jsp?path=/DRAM

[ DIMM2: Hyundai HYMD232 646B8J-J ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Hyundai HYMD232 646B8J-J
Serial Number FFFF0400h 
Manufacture Date Week 38 / 2004
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2700 (166 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
Product Information http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp

[ DIMM3: GeIL CL25-4-4DDR 400 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name GeIL CL25-4-4DDR 400
Serial Number 20020725h 
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 200 MHz 2.5-4-4-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 166 MHz 2.0-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name GeIL USA
Product Information http://www.geilusa.com/products.asp

[ DIMM4: 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM ]

Memory Module Properties:
Serial Number None
Module Size 512 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 200 MHz 2.5-4-4-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Springdale-G i865G ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Springdale-G i865G
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2
Package Type 932 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Single Channel (64-bit)
PAT Disabled

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 2.5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 7T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 256 MB (DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #3 256 MB (DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #4 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Graphics Controller Status Disabled

AGP Controller:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
AGP Device nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801EB ICH5 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801EB ICH5
Revision / Stepping C2 / A2/A3
Package Type 460 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

AC'97 Audio Controller:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801EB(M) ICH5
Codec Name Analog Devices AD1981B(L)
Codec ID 41445374h
S/PDIF Output Supported

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Phoenix
System BIOS Date 03/12/04
Video BIOS Date 10/27/05

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Adapter String GeForce 6600 GT
BIOS String Version 5.43.02.80.00
Chip Type GeForce 6600 GT
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers nv4_disp (6.14.10.8195 - nVIDIA ForceWare 81.95)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP Video Adapter
nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP 3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP
GPU Code Name NV43GTAGP
PCI Device 10DE / 00F1
Transistors 143 million
Process Technology 0.11u
Die Size 150 mm2
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 256 MB
GPU Clock 501 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 8
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 3 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 1 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 4008 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 4008 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR3
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 450 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 900 MHz
Bandwidth 14.1 GB/s

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

nVIDIA GPU Registers:
nv-000000 043000A4
nv-100000 00000000
nv-100200 43007321
nv-10020C 10000000
nv-101000 A340C09F
nv-680500 00000000
nv-680504 00000000
nv-680570 00000000
nv-680574 00000000
nv-68057C 80000701
nv-001540 001F0703
nv-004000 C000001C
nv-004004 0A021A07
nv-004008 01C00000
nv-004020 E030001C
nv-004024 19030802
nv-004028 80000CC9
nv-00C040 3C03C333


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Gateway EV910C ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Gateway EV910C
Monitor ID GWY232C
Monitor Type 19" CRT
Manufacture Date Week 41 / 2001
Serial Number 1141104814
Max. Visible Display Size 36 cm x 27 cm (17.7")
Picture Aspect Ratio 4:3
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 95 kHz
Vertical Frequency 50 - 160 Hz
Maximum Resolution 1600 x 1200
Gamma  2.70
DPMS Mode Support Standby, Suspend, Active-Off

Supported Video Modes:
640 x 480 160 Hz
800 x 600 150 Hz
1024 x 768 115 Hz
1152 x 864 100 Hz
1280 x 1024 85 Hz
1600 x 1200 75 Hz

Monitor Manufacturer:
Company Name Gateway, Inc.
Product Information http://www.gateway.com
Driver Download http://support.gateway.com


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1152 x 864
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\RPRO2\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Desktop Background.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Disabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Enabled
Font Smoothing Disabled
Full Window Dragging Disabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Disabled
Menu Animation Disabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Disabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Disabled
Selection Fade Effect Disabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Disabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1152,864)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

midi-out.0 0001 000A SoundMAX Wavetable Synth
midi-out.1 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
mixer.0 0001 0068 SoundMAX Digital Audio
wave-in.0 0001 0065 SoundMAX Digital Audio
wave-out.0 0001 0064 SoundMAX Digital Audio


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf

[ WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WDC WD400BB-23DEA0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Western Digital Corporation
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products

[ LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Lite-On
Device Type CD-ROM

Reading Speeds:
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LITE-ON IT Technology Corporation
Product Information http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/e_index.asp
Firmware Download http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_downloads/e_firmware_dvd rw.asp

[ Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1007.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5ide.inf

Device Resources:
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF
Port 1880-188F

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
 Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F0-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A: Removable Disk 
C: (IBM_PRELOAD) Local Disk NTFS 35801 MB 13881 MB 21919 MB 61 % 3860-FAB3
D: (Warcraft III) Optical Drive CDFS 631 MB 631 MB 0 KB 0 % BE3A-D0E6


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 (37 GB) ]

#1 (Active) NTFS C: (IBM_PRELOAD) 0 MB 35801 MB
#2 Hidden FAT32 35801 MB 2361 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S
Manufacturer Lite-On
Device Type CD-ROM

Reading Speeds:
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LITE-ON IT Technology Corporation
Product Information http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/e_index.asp
Firmware Download http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_downloads/e_firmware_dvd rw.asp


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Disk Drive WDC WD40 0BB-23DEA0 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Optical Drive LITEON C D-ROM LTN486S 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 (WD-WMAD1F767340) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID WDC WD400BB-23DEA0
Serial Number WD-WMAD1F767340
Revision 05.03E05
Parameters 77545 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 600 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 78165360
Buffer 2 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 40
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 44727 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Not Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Western Digital Corporation
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 (WD-WMAD1F767340) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 21 95 95 2616 OK: Value is normal
04 Start/Stop Count 40 100 100 56 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 140 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 75 75 18643 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 51 100 253 0 OK: Value is normal
0B Calibration Retry Count 51 100 253 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 55 OK: Always passing
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 253 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-0D-60-95-60-7C
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
Bytes Received 126
Bytes Sent 0

Network Adapter Addresses:
DHCP 255.255.255.255

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/design/network/products/ethernet/linecard_ec.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/network

[ Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-20-40-A4-F8-6F
Connection Name Local Area Connection 2
Connection Speed 12 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 12/8/2006 12:09:12 PM
DHCP Lease Expires 12/9/2006 9:59:22 AM
Bytes Received 206835643 (197.3 MB)
Bytes Sent 46303161 (44.2 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 24.31.210.132 / 255.255.240.0
Gateway 24.31.208.1
DHCP  10.59.0.1
DNS 24.25.5.150
DNS 24.25.5.149


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver nv4_disp.dll
Hardware Description NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT 

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 251644 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 56319 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 4096 x 4096
Vertex Shader Version 3.0
Pixel Shader Version 3.0

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Not Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Supported
Edge Antialiasing Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
Hardware Transform & Lighting Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Not Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Not Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Supported
Spot Lights Not Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Not Supported
Volume Textures Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Not Supported
Z-Based Fog Supported
Z-Bias Supported
Z-Test Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
DXT1 Supported
DXT2 Supported
DXT3 Supported
DXT4 Supported
DXT5 Supported
IF09 Supported
IV31 Supported
IV32 Supported
NV12 Supported
NVBF Supported
NVCS Supported
NVHS Supported
NVHU Supported
RAW8 Supported
UYVY Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVU9 Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 48000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 14

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ SoundMAX Digital Audio ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description SoundMAX Digital Audio
Driver Module smwdm.sys
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 48000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 33 / 14
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 33 / 14

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ SoundMAX Digital Audio ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description SoundMAX Digital Audio
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type WDM Multimedia
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ SoundMAX Wavetable Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description SoundMAX Wavetable Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect  Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 3

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients  Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 5.1.2535.0

Display adapters:
NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT 8.1.9.5

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S 5.1.2535.0

Floppy disk controllers:
Standard floppy disk controller 5.1.2600.0

Floppy disk drives:
Floppy disk drive 5.1.2600.0

Human Interface Devices:
IBM USB Optical Wheel Mouse (HID) 4.34.0.0

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 5.0.1007.0
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.1106
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.1106

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.1106

Mice and other pointing devices:
HID-compliant mouse 5.1.2600.0

Monitors:
Gateway EV910C 5.1.2001.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 7.0.26.0
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem 2.4.5.0
Motorola SurfBoard USB Cable Modem SB4100 - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD Networking Support Environment 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
hardlock 
Haspnt 
HTTP 
i2omgmt 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
NetGroup Packet Filter Driver 
Network Monitor Driver 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
PMEM 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VET Boot Scan Engine 
VET File Monitor 
VET File Scan Engine 
VET File System Filter 
VET File System Recognizer 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
vsdatant 

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio 5.12.1.3531
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Thermal Zone  5.1.2600.0
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.0
Generic Bus 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0 5.0.1006.0
Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E 5.0.1006.0
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 5.0.1006.0
Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 25715.0.1006.0
Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to I/O Controller - 25705.0.1006.0
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.0
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.0
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.0
PCI bus 5.1.2600.0
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.0
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.0
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.0
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.0
System speaker 5.1.2600.0
System timer 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.0
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.0

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D25.0.1006.0
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D45.0.1006.0
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D75.0.1006.0
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE5.0.1006.0
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.1106
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.1106
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.1106
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.1106
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.1106

Unknown:
USB IMAGING DEVICE 

[ Computer / ACPI Multiprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_mp

[ Disk drives / WDC WD400BB-23DEA0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WDC WD400BB-23DEA0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskWDC_WD400BB-23DEA0______________________05.03E05
Location Information 0

[ Display adapters / NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT 
Driver Date 11/11/2005
Driver Version 8.1.9.5
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem25.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00F1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP Video Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory D2000000-D2FFFFFF
Memory D4000000-D4FFFFFF
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description LITEON CD-ROM LTN486S
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomLITEON_CD-ROM_LTN486S___________________YUS8____
Location Information 0

[ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0700
PnP Device Floppy Disk Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F0-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

[ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf
Hardware ID FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE

[ Human Interface Devices / IBM USB Optical Wheel Mouse (HID) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IBM USB Optical Wheel Mouse (HID)
Driver Date 5/26/2003
Driver Version 4.34.0.0
Driver Provider IBM
INF File oem2.inf
Hardware ID  USB\Vid_04b3&Pid_310b&Rev_0160
Location Information USB Device

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1007.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5ide.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF
Port 1880-188F

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-24db
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-24db
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / HID-compliant mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-compliant mouse
Driver Date  7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_04b3&Pid_310b&Rev_0160

[ Monitors / Gateway EV910C ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Gateway EV910C
Driver Date 6/6/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor3.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\GWY232C
Monitor Gateway EV910C

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Driver Date 3/4/2003
Driver Version 7.0.26.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File oem0.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 3, device 8, function 0
PCI Device Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory D6000000-D6000FFF
Port 2000-203F

[ Network adapters / Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem
Driver Date 2/9/2004
Driver Version 2.4.5.0
Driver Provider Motorola
INF File oem27.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_07b2&Pid_4100&Rev_0101
Location Information SB4100 USB Cable Modem

[ Network adapters / Motorola SurfBoard USB Cable Modem SB4100 - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motorola SurfBoard USB Cable Modem SB4100 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanbh

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD Networking Support Environment ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AFD Networking Support Environment

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / hardlock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description hardlock

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Haspnt ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Haspnt

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / i2omgmt ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description i2omgmt

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mnmdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetGroup Packet Filter Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetGroup Packet Filter Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Network Monitor Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Network Monitor Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PMEM ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PMEM

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VET Boot Scan Engine ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VET Boot Scan Engine

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VET File Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VET File Monitor

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VET File Scan Engine ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VET File Scan Engine

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VET File System Filter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VET File System Filter

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VET File System Recognizer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VET File System Recognizer

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VgaSave

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VolSnap

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / vsdatant ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description vsdatant

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 04
Port 03F8-03FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / ECP Printer Port (LPT1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0401
PnP Device ECP Parallel Port

Device Resources:
DMA 03
Port 0378-037F
Port 0778-077F

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_3

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_3

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
 Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Driver Date 11/25/2002
Driver Version 5.12.1.3531
Driver Provider Analog Devices
INF File oem1.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory D0000800-D00008FF
Memory D0000C00-D0000DFF
Port 18C0-18FF
Port 1C00-1CFF

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / Generic Bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A05
PnP Device Generic ACPI Bus

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 09
Port 18A0-18BF

[ System devices / Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\INT0800
PnP Device Intel Flash EEPROM

Device Resources:
Memory FF800000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider  Intel
INF File 865.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory D2000000-D5FFFFFF
Memory D8000000-DBFFFFFF
Memory E0000000-F0FFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ System devices / Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File 865.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF
Memory FED90000-FED90000
Port 0010-001F
Port 0024-0025
Port 0028-0029
Port 002C-002D
Port 002E-002F
Port 0030-0031
Port 0034-0035
Port 0038-0039
Port 003C-003D
Port 004E-004F
Port 0072-0077
Port 0080-0080
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A4-00A5
Port 00A8-00A9
Port 00AC-00AD
Port 00B0-00B5
Port 00B8-00B9
Port 00BC-00BD
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-087F
Port 1000-107F
Port 1100-111F
Port 1180-11BF
Port E000-E00F
Port FE00-FE00
Port FE10-FE11

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
IRQ 12

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device  Motherboard Resources

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FE

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A03
PnP Device PCI Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000D4000-000D7FFF
Memory 000D8000-000DBFFF
Memory 000DC000-000DFFFF
Memory 4FF80000-FEBFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043
Port 0050-0053

[ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port 1800-181F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port 1820-183F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich5usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port 1840-185F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Driver Date 1/15/2003
Driver Version 5.0.1006.0
Driver Provider Intel
INF File  ich5usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port 1860-187F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 6/1/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
PCI Device Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Memory D0000000-D00003FF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24D2&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24D4&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24D7&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID24DD&REV0002

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date  7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID24DE&REV0002

[ Unknown / USB IMAGING DEVICE ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB IMAGING DEVICE
Hardware ID USB\Vid_0545&Pid_800c&Rev_030:
Location Information USB IMAGING DEVICE


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0 Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 5 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 3 Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]
Bus 0, Device 6, Function 0 Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus 3, Device 8, Function 0 Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP Video Adapter

PnP Devices:
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0401 ECP Parallel Port
PNP0700 Floppy Disk Controller
PNP0A05 Generic ACPI Bus
INT0800 Intel Flash EEPROM
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_3 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_3 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0A03 PCI Bus
PNP0C0C  Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0100 System Timer

LPT PnP Devices:
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface

USB Devices:
04B3 310B IBM USB Optical Wheel Mouse (HID)
07B2 4100 Motorola SURFboard 4100 USB Cable Modem
0545 800C USB IMAGING DEVICE

Ports:
COM1 Communications Port (COM1)
LPT1 ECP Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-244E
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision C2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 5
Device ID 8086-24D5
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-24DB
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type  PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-24DD
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-24D0
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-24D3
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-24D2
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-24D4
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-24D7
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 3
Device ID 8086-24DE
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 8086-2571
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 6 / 0
Device ID 8086-2576
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0880 (Base System Peripheral)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2570
Subsystem ID 8086-2570
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 3 / 8 / 0
Device ID 8086-1050
Subsystem ID 1014-0285
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP Video Adapter
Bus Type AGP 8x
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 10DE-00F1
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision A2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 02 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
DMA 03 Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 06 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 12 Exclusive Motherboard resources
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
IRQ 16 Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
IRQ 17 Shared SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
IRQ 20 Shared Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
IRQ 23 Shared Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory 000D4000-000D7FFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000D8000-000DBFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000DC000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 4FF80000-FEBFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory D0000000-D00003FF Exclusive Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory D0000800-D00008FF Exclusive SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Memory D0000C00-D0000DFF Exclusive SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Memory D2000000-D2FFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Memory D2000000-D5FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory D4000000-D4FFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Memory D6000000-D6000FFF Exclusive Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Memory D8000000-DBFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Memory E0000000-F0FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED90000-FED90000 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FF800000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0024-0025 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0028-0029 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 002C-002D Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 002E-002F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0030-0031 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0034-0035 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0038-0039 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 003C-003D Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 004E-004F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0050-0053 Exclusive System timer
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0070-0071 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0072-0077 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0080 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0081-008F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0090-009F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A4-00A5 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00A8-00A9 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00AC-00AD Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00B0-00B5 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00B8-00B9 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00BC-00BD Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00F0-00FE Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 03B0-03BB Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Port 03C0-03DF Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Port 03F0-03F5 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 03F7-03F7 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0778-077F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 0800-087F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port 1000-107F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1100-111F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1180-11BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 1800-181F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Port 1820-183F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Port 1840-185F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Port 1860-187F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Port 1880-188F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Port 18A0-18BF Undetermined Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Port 18C0-18FF Exclusive SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Port 1C00-1CFF Exclusive SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Port 2000-203F Exclusive Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Port E000-E00F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port FE00-FE00 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port FE10-FE11 Exclusive Motherboard resources


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout US
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 437
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ HID-compliant mouse ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name HID-compliant mouse
Mouse Buttons 3
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82865G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 70 25 06 01 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 70 25 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 02 0A 00 40 80 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 01 00 13 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 7D 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 30 00 1B 4A 00 1F 12 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 80 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 20 10 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 F8 4F 0E 24 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 01 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 09 A0 06 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82865G AGP Controller [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 71 25 07 01 A0 00 02 00 04 06 00 60 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 50 F0 00 A0 22 
Offset 20: 00 D2 F0 D5 00 E0 F0 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: Intel 82865G I/O Memory Interface [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 76 25 02 00 80 00 02 00 80 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 CF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 43 65 10 04 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 80 00 02 01 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 55 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 08 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 F0 43 FC 7D 01 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 08 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 3F 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 FF 0E 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset F0: 00 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 74 FC 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D2 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D4 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D7 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DE 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DD 24 06 01 90 02 02 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 04 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 C6 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 00 88 83 40 00 66 0F 05 00 06 14 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 00 C2 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 20 20 20 80 22 
Offset 20: 00 D6 00 D6 F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 02 28 30 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 64 43 00 00 00 00 00 50 01 34 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 51 33 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D0 24 0F 01 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 8B 89 85 8A 90 00 00 00 8B 80 80 89 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 21 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 10 FE 00 FE 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 86 39 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 00 FF 00 00 0D 00 33 22 11 00 00 00 67 45 
Offset F0: 0F 00 44 00 04 00 00 00 66 0F 05 3E 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DB 24 07 00 80 02 02 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 18 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 47 A3 47 A3 00 00 00 00 05 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D3 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D5 24 07 00 90 02 02 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 1C 00 00 C1 18 00 00 00 0C 00 D0 00 08 00 D0 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT AGP Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 F1 00 07 01 B0 02 A2 00 00 03 00 28 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 D4 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 D2 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 05 01 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 02 00 30 00 1B 0E 00 FF 12 43 00 1F 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 01 04 40 C1 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B03 D08 F00: Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Offset 00: 86 80 50 10 17 01 90 02 02 00 00 02 08 42 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 D6 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 10 85 02 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 08 38 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 FE 
Offset E0: 00 40 00 3A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2570: Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR

Offset 00: 04 04 08 08 0C 0C 10 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 01 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 95 0D 9C 56 C6 42 14 00 71 02 00 20 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.y.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......Y...IBM VGA Compatible......h.10/27/05
C000:0040 [email protected]|[email protected]....".........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3~.!...............`...................14..%[email protected]
C000:00C0 14..%[email protected]......J!....................................
C000:0100 ....PCIR............y.......NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT VBIOS .......
C000:0140 .............................................Version 5.43.02.80.
C000:0180 0N ....Copyright (C) 1996-2004 NVIDIA Corp......................
C000:01C0 ...................................nv43 Board - p218h0 ........
C000:0200 ......Chip Rev ...........BIT......G2.....B.....C.....D.....I.
C000:0240 ....L.....t.....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....
C000:0280 i.$.........C.........00/00/00..\\........L]./.].....^.^.^.^._._
C000:02C0 .^..k.q.w.............f_................r...B......Pm....(./../#
C000:0300 ..#......]..5.5....C..`.K....C{^08/11/[email protected]%...
C000:0340 ..G...G.e.I...........\[email protected]
C000:0380 ...Ye.J.D.D.D.......D.n.6...q.D.D.t.......x.6...V.f`....^.......
C000:03C0 .........u..fa....f`3....fa....C.>....6.......u.........8...t...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

.........


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That's a lot of information. But I was able to pull out that two pairs have different timings ( 2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz as opposed to 2.0-3-3-7). This could be your problem. Make sure that the two new sticks you put in are in the same colored slot. Also, try just the new sticks and just the old sticks separately and see if you get it to work.


----------

